# Macromedia Fireworks DX



## Ainoko (Jan 6, 2008)

Help!!! I was given a copy of Macromedia Fireworks DX and have no idea how to properly utilize it. So, does anyone have  or know of any links to tutorials on how to use said paint program?


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I guess that was a failed attempt for some help


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Fireworks/1

http://www.entheosweb.com/fireworks/default.asp

http://www.fireworkstutorial.com/

Honestly though, as much as it makes me sound like a prick, use a better program. Fireworks is horrible.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 7, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Fireworks/1
> 
> http://www.entheosweb.com/fireworks/default.asp
> 
> ...




Well, if you know where I can get a free or really cheap copy of PS 7 or earlier or corel 5 or earlier, please let me know.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sure there's lots of places that you can get those programs for 'free', but I'm not too sure warez-talk would fly well here.

Now, if you could define cheap, I'm sure I could look around? :]
Or, depending on what you're doing, you can find a cheaper/free-er alternative.


----------

